# what should i do?



## cyco-lic-no (Jan 17, 2003)

my problem is that out of my 5 rbp's, my little one is smaller than the rest of them...i barely got them, they are all less than two inches.. 4 are maybe 1.5 inches while the little one is 1 inch. what can i do to help the little one. and it also seems that all the others are picking on the little one....thnx..


----------



## fishman2 (Nov 27, 2002)

If the other larger ones are picking on the small one, I would move the little one out. Sooner or later that little one is lunch.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

You have to seperate them. If they are already showing signs of aggression the cohabitation can not last. One day you will come home and he will be gone. Move him out and buy him a few smaller buddies to play with....


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Sounds like you have a small tank. Just a guess because a smaller tank seems to exagerate the punnishment the smaller guys get. If you have the room to seperate the tank you could but if it is a 55 gal. or less you may want to just let nature take its course. If you have a 75 or above I would seperate him.


----------



## fishman2 (Nov 27, 2002)

It won't matter if the tank is 10g or 55g, p's sense vibrations in the water and they will sense a fish in distress. Separate the fish PERIOD.


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

nice point fishman2 :nod:


----------



## fishman2 (Nov 27, 2002)

"nice point fishman2" Of course it is, I pay attention









Thanks for noticing! :







:


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

what? a few nipps on the smallest p and you guys panic. Come on.....These things happen. My little dude gets picked on sometimes and he is fine.


----------



## cyco-lic-no (Jan 17, 2003)

update...its not only fin nipping, dude is sick...he swims straight up into the air then straight back down into the gravel full blast....no he gets blood inside his head or something...soo i bought to more nickel size p's today incase this one died and then another p did the same thing just now...he starts swimming around like hes cracked out!!...i dont know what to do....im afraid hes a gonner toooo...thnx....


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

you gotta find a way to seperate them and get the little one back to par then reintroduce it...and at the same time take all other fish out of the tank and then reintroduce tehm as well ... make sure you rearrange all decors in you tank...this way it will be like starting over from scratch to all of your fish....good luck


----------



## cyco-lic-no (Jan 17, 2003)

thnx for the response..ill tell you how it goes...


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Wouldnt you want to quarantine the fish if you feel its sick?


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Xenon said:


> Wouldnt you want to quarantine the fish if you feel its sick?


I would think so, you dont want the other to get sick if they decide to feast on him or if he introduces something into the water.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

This kind of swimming behaviour only says one thing to me:
Internal Bacteria!
seperate and treat both tanks.


----------



## cyco-lic-no (Jan 17, 2003)

you guys know what i should treat it with? what kind of medication?...


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

I would suggest you get an anti-internal bacteria medicine.
their is a good one made by interpet.
However I cannot diagnose the fish with any accuracy because I can't see it, but it sounds like internal bacteria.


----------



## cyco-lic-no (Jan 17, 2003)

thnx..


----------

